# Funniest MTNL call centre replies.



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

More than 90% people are unsatisfied by the neanderthals MTNL recruit in their call centres.Sometimes their replies are annoying sometines funny and sometimes downright stupid and only rarely good enough.

This is what happened last night.

The MTNL guy:this is ****** ***** from MTNL how can I help you?

Me:I had my 749 night unlimited plan activated on 3rd of this month and I am still not getting 2mbps.

He:749 sir there is no such plan as 749\month only 590\month night unlimited at 256kbps.

Me:Grrrr....Are you sure?MTNL introduced their 749 plan on 16th aug. and discontinued further registration of 590 plan.

He:OK sir let me check.wait for a min.

(after full 2 minutes)

He:Yes sir your plan was changed from 590 to 749 on 3rd.

Me:In 749 plan I am supposed to get 2mbps but I am not getting it yet.

He:Not 2mbps sir but upto 2mbps.(this was so smooth that I am sure he had already told the same lame excuse to thousands)

Meshocked)But I was already getting 256kbps in my 590 plan.

Henot listening to me) Sir 2mbps is the maximum speed that you can get thats why it is 'upto 2mbps'.


Me:So you are saying that I will have to pay Rs.150 more to get the same speed I was getting a month ago?

He:It was your decision to change the plan.

Me:Upto 2mbps also include speeds like 1.5mbps,1mbps,or even 512kbps?But I am getting 256kbps.

He:You will only get upto 2mbps sir.(he only knew one thing and he was not ready to listen)

Me:Ok I want to register a complaint that I am still getting only 256kbps inspite of the fact thet my plan said speeds upto 2mbps.

He:Sir 256kbps comes under 2mbps so there is no reason to complain.You can visit your nearest sanchar haat for further information.

Me:Grrrrr...........Ok can I talk to your higher official?Manager,GM anyone.

He:Sir you can call 197 for that.

Menothing)

HE:But sir they will only tell you to call 1504 for any speed related query.

MeSlammed the reciever and felt like throwing my router in gutter)


I felt like that they are very well trained to tackle speed related objections.Just keep two points in mind,one it says'upto 2mbps' and second don't listen to them.
This was so annoying.MTNL 'upto 2mbps' plans are gonna beat the hell out of consumers.


I am sure you have had funnier experiences.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 7, 2007)

no don't owrry, upto 2mbps means speeds generally vary from 1mbps to 2mbps. right now we're all getting 256kbps b'coz they haven't upgraded speeds yet.that should be done in a couple of days


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 7, 2007)

haha lol very good thread.I will post some of their funniest replies.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

Please do that's why I started this thread.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 7, 2007)

This happened to my friend  really.

He: Hello, i have a BB problem.My connection seems to be not working.

MTNL: Plz try dial up then,we are repairing  it.

He: :faint:


----------



## vish786 (Sep 7, 2007)

, funny like the american 0.02 $ prob. 
ppl r nuts.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 7, 2007)

I asked a lady at Sanchaar Haat.

Me: Whats the downloading speed i will get in 256kbpsUL connection?
She said " wohi 256 kbps hi milega" 

bloody $$^$%


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 7, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> This happened to my friend really.
> 
> He: Hello, i have a BB problem.My connection seems to be not working.
> 
> ...


----------



## vish786 (Sep 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I asked a lady at Sanchaar Haat.
> 
> Me: Whats the downloading speed i will get in 256kbpsUL connection?
> She said " wohi 256 kbps hi milega"
> ...


she is correct ...... 256 *kbps* = 256/8 *kBps.

sometimes even customers r nuts. 
*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

^^yep +1.Lols.

anyway friends you can't expect them to be that much tech savvy.


----------



## 24online (Sep 7, 2007)

very funny things....
actually main problem is that there r no trained and updated tech ppl in call centers-customer care center or at any tech shop.....

this *"upto" *word is very dangerous and all isp companies takes full advantage of this word....and makes all their consumers fool.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 7, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> she is correct ...... 256 *kbps* = 256/8 *kBps.
> 
> sometimes even customers r nuts.
> *


arey yaar unko kb and kB samajh nahi aata.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 7, 2007)

Guys, but there are some intelligent MTNL people too.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

BEWARE OF 'UPTO'.Deemed dangerous by digitians.

@gaurav arre yaar mujhe bhi nahi pata tha thode din pehle tak.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 7, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Guys, but there are some intelligent MTNL people too.


Yeah you are right.But where?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

They are like a drop in 'indian' ocean.hehe.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> BEWARE OF 'UPTO'.Deemed dangerous by digitians.
> 
> @gaurav arre yaar mujhe bhi nahi pata tha thode din pehle tak.


lol


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Yeah you are right.But where?



Ofcourse, in mtnl.1500 pe kabhi kabhi milte hain.


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 7, 2007)

yaar is upto ka khoob fayada lete hai sab business karne wale

agar cloths bhi buy karne jao to its upto 50% off



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> Guys, but there are some intelligent MTNL people too.


 
I think u work in MTNL.....tabhi itni tarif kar rahe ho


----------



## max_demon (Sep 8, 2007)

this one happned to my sardar friend *rapidshare.com/files/54066853/Karlo_PS.amr.html

warning : 18+ audio (contains mature language)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 8, 2007)

Grow up max_demon.The clip is a fake and everybody in the town knows about it(and a lot others).We were talking about real MTNL cases.Please spare us from your petty little naughty stuff.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 8, 2007)

i have not heard the clip given by max-demon...but is it that sardar fighting with reliance customer care over a bill??? .....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 8, 2007)

yep it's the same fake.Told you everyone in the town knows about it.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 8, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Grow up max_demon.The clip is a fake and everybody in the town knows about it(and a lot others).We were talking about real MTNL cases.Please spare us from your petty little naughty stuff.


  i was enjoying . there are a lot more in my phone


Edit : i also know that they are faked and released . some of my friends also have contacts with the person who made that mad*****d song . even i am thinking to record our own song . if you have some lyrics email me ! .you will be t no surprise when you found that audio clip on your friend's phone .



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> i have not heard the clip given by max-demon...but is it that sardar fighting with reliance customer care over a bill??? .....


 yeah :d


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 8, 2007)

hehe funny thread 
post more....


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 8, 2007)

Guys i have BSNL and its no different.For constantly 3 months i m loosing links.This costs me a lot as i am gold member of a private torrent site.I also have other very high rep sites.But this problem makes me constantly loose my membership.Yesterday out of desperation i slammed my modem.Don't know how its still working.I have gone several times to the exchange.They say the link problem is directly from the exchange,but its stupid to say that and it reveals that they are uneducated.I have threatened them but to no help.The only way to get rid of all the hassles is make ur only solutions(High speed free public internet by the public itself and that too for free,running on public funds).


----------



## Ihatemyself (Sep 8, 2007)

I called mtnl a few months ago...nd heres the conversation
Me- Maine mtnl plan change karane ki application ek mahine pehle di thi par abhi tak kuch nahin hua
Mtnl lady talking to me- Sir app do minute wait karenge?
2nd mtnl lady talking to first one- Sir se baat karle 11:30 baje tak nikal jayenge
1st lady to second: Yahaan se rikshaw 60 rs lega.
2nd to 1st: Are nahin 50 rs varna bus

after a long conversation..
1st lady to me: Ji sir aapka plan jaldi badal jayegaa , phir pata karna..
nd she slammed d phone ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok I don't know how I missed this,This is so funny.

One of my friends baught a new PC a few months back and got MTNL broadband the same day.He thought he will get 2mbps speeds but he got only 256kbps.He went to the local exchange and said he was not getting 2mbps speed as proclaimed in their plan.The reply was classic:

Sir duo to heavy rains in the past few days our underground wires are waterlogged so we cannot 'release' speeds more than 256kbps or our wires will stop working.But we promise you will get 2mbps in winters.

He told us the following morning and we were laughing like hell.We still make fun of him.But now as rains have stopped and winters are approaching he still gets 256kbps(actually only 238-244kbps).


----------



## xbonez (Sep 8, 2007)

all of us who r promised 256kbps actually get 220-240 kbps only. technically that means we aren't even on broadband. such a shame


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 8, 2007)

once i called them fr info on gprs.. i mean how to get it activated in my cell....
It was just newly launched in mtnl.
The CC Babe asked "GPRS? wo kya hota hai "

:O


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 8, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> The CC Babe asked "GPRS? wo kya hota hai "
> 
> :O



Atleast you got a babe to talk.hehe.Seriously I didn't know they hire babes.


----------



## napster007 (Sep 8, 2007)

(EVERY WORD MENTIONED HERE IS TRUE....I SWEAR TO JESUS)
I have got so pissed with mtnl that now i was almost going to explode. I picked up the phone and busted them up and down.I said introduced myself as my father ****** *****. THEN: 

PLEASE DON'T READ FURTHER IF YOU ARE BELOW 18 YEARS OF AGE!!!!!!

HE: this is mtnl cusomer care (care for ur @rse man) how may i help u?

I : I had changed my plan to 790_nu from triband unlimited. and i am still not getting speeds upto 2mbps.

HE: What is ur ph no. 
i : 26874***

HE: How much are u getting?
I : upto 256 kbps.

He : sir the plan clearly mentions "upto 2mbps" that means u'll get 2mbps if the server is free.
I : so i should atleast get 1mbps or minimum 512?

HE: AGAIN "sir the plan clearly mentions "upto 2mbps" that means u'll get 2mbps if the server is free"

I: u mother *****r don't tell me that i'm paying 790/- and have got my plan changed from an unlimited just to sit on my system and ****.

HE: sir calm down i'll lodge a complaint if u want.
I : i've already lodged a complaint u ****er(HERE I USED ANOTHER HINDI ABUSE) here's my complaint no. 40900038. 

HE: sir i'll remind them once again. ur problem will be rectified under 24hrs.
I : GET ME UR MANAGER ONLINE.

HE: please dial 197 for further help sir
I: I DON"T CARE U @RSE. TRANSFER ME.

HE:  ( THE BLOODY @RSE CUT THE LINE)

moral of the story  ..............  latho ke bhoot batho se nahi mante. 

so give them some blows.


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 8, 2007)

napster007
I : i've already lodged a complaint u ****er(HERE I USED ANOTHER HINDI ABUSE) here's my complaint no. 40900038. 
 [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> seems lik a HINGLISH abuse...lol..
> 
> anywys... yeah once or twice in the winters of 2004 i got to talk to those 20ish babes they hired in delhi... One of them was so stupid i asked an IDEA user's address and SHE HAD THT, ALONGWITH THE NAME OF THE PERSON IN WHOSE NAME THE IDEA CONNECTION WAS REGISTERED.
> I swear its true.
> ...


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 9, 2007)

what if u get the same call agian


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 9, 2007)

i wil ask if she is on orkut


i want more fans


----------



## Techmastro (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey me too faced those tech guys/gals from mtnl broadband service

i was getting low speed for 2-3 days so i called them up. a gal answered my call, after explaining my prob this is how she tries to help me out..

gal: Sir go to control panel, double click network connection, there u will see a network connection, right click on it......

me: i broke in between, if u want me to open where i can enter ip address manually then please go ahead i have already opened it.

gal: no sir please follow the step otherwise there will be some probs afterwards. go to control panel, then network connection........ blah blah

me: but it is the same thing (but it was pointless to argue wid her as i suppose she is reading it from some manual) i said ok..

later she asked me to ping my router.. again she goes 
gal: go to start, then run n type.... tell me what u see on black screen that apear (it is also known as commond promt sir) she said this very proudly mite be she know this apart from manual [:d]

me: ma'm reply is always less than i milli second

gal: what???? (shocked)

me: reply is always less than i milli second

gal: what????

me: (i dont know where i was wrong) soon i realized i was saying millisecond to ms
i said reply is less than 1 ms

gal: ok sir..
hahaha
i said thank u very much but i will solve this by my own...


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 9, 2007)

well yaar fr broadband related queries in the initial days the same used to happen to me

Now i end up calling them to lodge a complaint, n before they begin with "pls ping this n tht" i just hang up.

better rack my brains n spend 1 hour thn let these WHIZKIDS OF TECH my head ...lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

When you call them they will say "click start then network connection then blah blah blah" and If you happen to intervene and say like "I am already on TCP\IP settings can we start from there" they will say "no sir you are doing wrong,don't exactly as I say or else you won't get 2mbps".

Gimme a break.I am sick of these a&&holes.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 10, 2007)

Funnnny! ....


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 10, 2007)

^^Is quesiton ke reply ke liye bhi aap kataar mein hai


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

Tell you what at BSNL, yes if I call the customer service this same old story...

but here is a long method I have to follow each and every time connection gives any issue, but I get very good response after this hard and long process, they do take some serious steps in this process..

Suppose 1st  date of the month I see the problem in my system... I would have to make a Writen Complain to DE (INT) Local exchange...

No response comes.. So as per rule after 5th day I once again give a reminded letter to DE (INT) Local exchange... requsting immidiate action or writen reply with 48 hours

No Response once again, So on 8th day I Travel to Area Managers Office to once again giving a Complain letter attaching the Receipt copy of both the letter sent to DE (INT)....

Once again most of the time No Response, so I have to Travel to Area Managers Office again on 11th of the month with a Reminder letter attaching all 3 Previous letters asking for Immidiate action within 48 hours and *Renter rebate* for this oning problem...

Usually this is the time when they take action So its around 13th day I see restoration of service, but some time even still (If the issue is bit technical like speed issue or any other technical issue) some time no action...

So on 15th day the stop is the Office of *General Manager City*... Once again I writen complain, not only for my connection but more than that I press for writen explaination that Why Local Exchange DE and Area Manager Failed to reply my complain... as they are in violation of Service ACT / Right to Information ACT...

I press to visit his *PA* not GM 1st... usually after a strugle at resepction they do allow to visit the PA atleast... there at PA's Desk, I press more than on the issue why I have not received any reply from any of the 2 officer bellow to GM... ??

Now usually PA ask Sir, u will get ur Rentel Rebate, and Please wait, I am arregning the restoration of the connection right now...   

and now the game begains, as Usually he calls up AM on AM's Service mobile and asks politelly status of my complain...  I can hear AM struglling and replying wait Sir, I am looking in to it... !!!!

Usually even within 1 hour I get call from my home of Cafe (where the connnection is) local exchange DE (INT) with few JTO has come to visit my place  

So its the 15th or 16th day I get my connection running, and BSNL do gives me Full month's Rental Rebate, including no charge for the Extra DATA tooo...

*Means Its unlimited 2mbps for me  on the whole month*

So moral of the story... Follow their Rule... they will follow u...

yes I need to waste 5 days (MAX) of my Study time to get a connection running... if something broken but the repair the carry out is quite stunning and that same problem rarelly returns !!!  also they will allow Rental Rebate for the problem month...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

Cool dude but tell you what you haven't met or talked to MTNL people.They don't give a damn even if you go to telecommunication minister.MTNL is famous for overcharging so forget rebate.

I had complained about the speeds a week back and finally someone(definitely not an engineer) showed up and said "kya bar bar complain karte rehte ho ye problem humse solve nahi hogi".Goodness me what the fu*k he thinks he is?This indicated they don't care about complains and certainly don't fear their higher official.

I guess you are a bit lucky.Atleast luckier than us stuck with MTNL(Delhi).


----------



## vivekrules (Sep 10, 2007)

LOL. ITZ WAS REALY VERY FUNNY YAAR.. ! ! .. SALE MTNL CUSTOMER CARE WALO KO PATAK PATAK KAR MARNA CHAHIYE HAHAHA.. LOL. KIDIN ! ..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 10, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta
A shortcut to your method that gets all my problem solved is....Just call up the GM on his cell and tell him they are not solving your problem and within that day itself you have your problem solved!!
Works 90% of the time for me...
Time to test it again as my router is faulty and I need to get it replaced...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> @Choto Cheeta
> A shortcut to your method that gets all my problem solved is....Just call up the GM on his cell and tell him they are not solving your problem and within that day itself you have your problem solved!!



U think I didnt try that ??

GM Office will not bother untill u can show him proof iether the officers Bellow him didnt respond or wasnt able to solve the issue...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

Forget GM dude here in Delhi even a exchange managers don't pick up calls.
This is what happens usually

You call 1504

You soon get frustrated by their idiocy

You abuse them and tell them to forward the call to someone higher

They tell you some no.(197 or some MTNL no.) saying that they can't forward the call from here

You call whatever no. they gave you.Either long beeps or they don't care to pick up your call.

You slam the phone down.And don't feel like going through the same torture again.

You fell sorry for your papa whose hard earned money is being wasted by MTNL.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^

Well 100 out of 100 times I get response on my method... I am really waiting for a single time when GM (Office) fails to response... !!!

I have a long case history !!! there would be no issue to prove that in Consumer court that there was Direct Violation of Service ACT and Right to information ACT not once not twice but more than 15 times atleast...

May be higher officials understand my intentions therefore, till today never see GM Office fails to act right way...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

Good for you.I am happy atleast some of us gets 2mbps.Cheers for them.Anyways you need it more than me.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Good for you.I am happy atleast some of us gets 2mbps.Cheers for them.Anyways you need it more than me.



see we all have our own story to tell... but understand one thing, when in a service provider the workers know that nomatter what happens they will never lose their job for any reason... but if the total company is suffering then there is real fear of see a lock down, they become BSNL/MTNL ...

Neither they will serve you, nor they will say no to u, u will hung between it...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 10, 2007)

Well one thing I can say for MTNL...
If your broadband is not working they will get it working within 48 hours atleast in my area..
If its speed related problem forget it...you will never be able to get it sorted...
@All Delhi people
MTNL has provided telephone numbers of Area Managers and GM...why dont you call them or the exchange people??...these 1504 people are crap and they wont help you as they dont know anything...


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Tell you what at BSNL, yes if I call the customer service this same old story...
> 
> but here is a long method I have to follow each and every time connection gives any issue, but I get very good response after this hard and long process, they do take some serious steps in this process..
> 
> ...


i don't have follow this long proceduref for *BIG* problems like over billing & DOS as my friends dad is Asst Director public Grievances  cell BSNL.

 but for simple complaints like plan change i pefer not to disturb him but then i have to battle with bsnl babus myself

here is a recent incident about plan confusion
==========================================================
Problem i got a new dataone connection with home 500 plan but the site was showing my plan as startup plan 
*img2.putfile.com/thumb/8/24207411231.jpg

1 called up 1800-424-1600 & explained them my problem they said its normal as we also it startup plan for first month, so sir please don't worry it will change automactically after a months 

2 then called 1500 & again explained them my problem they said they can't do anything and i should contact NIB-II. then i asked them the number, they said take from 197. damm can't just remember 7 digits.

3 called NIB by there talking trey were the first people who understood my problem. the problem was that i has dataone about a year back & i discounted it. after that now then i is activated again they just enabled my suspended account and did'nt change the plan(i have HOME 250 at that time). it he also said he can't help me. he can't directly change a plan & i have to go exchange

4 got there said my problem & the babu without checking said i have submit a change of plan application, and also said it will me changed next month the present date was 3rd so i have wait for 27 days not possible for me. i overexceed the datacap for sure
5 now i am irritated so called my friends dad & he gave me some phone number.

6 at person was the responsible for plan change & account creation of whole of my city. explained him my problem & then he said submit  a application. then i gave my friends dad reference then he said "_aap ne pehle kyu nahi bola". now he said he will get back to me after a hr(for the first time some provided a time frame and that too a 1 hr

[*]7  got his call even before time. he said my plan is HOMe 500 only. i checked it but still it was showing as "startup plan" now i told him it still it was showing as "startup plan". he saying that no it HOme 500 and was getting angry. so i said ok the put down the phone.

[*]8 check again in night it showed as *HOME 900 UL PLUS*
*i13.tinypic.com/4ttlgdg.jpg

[*]checked again in morning it showed me "HOME 500 downloadspeed -Upto 2 Mbps" peace now
_


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 11, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Well one thing I can say for MTNL...
> If your broadband is not working they will get it working within 48 hours atleast in my area..
> If its speed related problem forget it...you will never be able to get it sorted...
> @All Delhi people
> MTNL has provided telephone numbers of Area Managers and GM...why dont you call them or the exchange people??...these 1504 people are crap and they wont help you as they dont know anything...


yes you are right here is the site 


*delhi.mtnl.net.in/gm_dgm.htm


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone getting 2mbps??


----------



## xbonez (Sep 11, 2007)

no yaar, not yet


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 11, 2007)

BSNL people are upto some delight this Christmas.
I don't know what they will do if many people ask for refunds and charges for mental damage.


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 27, 2007)

My friend called up the Triband Helpdesk and asked:
"What is a Fixed IP" ?

The woman replied: "Actually my boss had told me what it is but I forgot"

I am not joking....this is exactly what she said in Marathi.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 27, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Ok I don't know how I missed this,This is so funny.
> 
> One of my friends baught a new PC a few months back and got MTNL broadband the same day.He thought he will get 2mbps speeds but he got only 256kbps.He went to the local exchange and said he was not getting 2mbps speed as proclaimed in their plan.The reply was classic:
> 
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2007)

Knock Knock... Thread still here? OK, lemme feed it

This happened with the BSNL call center:

me: my broadband is not working
he: can I please have your plan details
me: <I gave him all the required stuff>
he: sorry sir, but in your area the road is being dug up right now, so no internet
me: But the phone is working
he: but only the Internet cable has been affected
<me angry; pissed off and half laughing at him>
me: for your information, both the boradband and the telephone use the same line
he: sir, I know more than you as I work here
me: thats it, I have lost my patience. If the internet is not fixed, I will fix you.
<I keep the phone>

this happened 4 months back, and I still haven't figured out how BSNL can employ guys that stupid.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## sourav123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I also have had similar experience with Reliance Broadband which, as many people will know, has become famous because of its long long downtime.

Every time I used to call up the Reliance CC, some lady would have picked up the phone and would tell me to type an address www.reliancebroadband.co.in in my browser. I couldn't make her understand that I that site opens I wouldn't have called her up, which by the way is an STD call for me.

When that site did not opened, she would have given me a complaint number and tell me that some body more knowledgeable will contact me in some 24 hours, which, needless to say did not happen. The only reason I am still holdin reliance is because I do not get any other connection here.

In the last few months I have called up the CC so many times, that I almost remember the voices of the ladies and names also. []


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate call centre's because of this only. These ppl r mostly trained (read "spoon-fed") info... & r said to repeat the same or follow a protocol. So they rarely _think_. Whenever a new complaint/doubt arises, they follow the standard protocol of trouble-shooting (even if we say that we went thru all that t/s)... money wasted on calls... & if nuthin happened.. they say to restart system/software problem/hardware problem... we hang up.. no purpose solved.

No offence call-centre guyz readin this thread...
U @least visit Thinkdigit forum & come to know real-life probs & improvise


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 29, 2007)

As Sourav123 said.. i got probs (lots of them) with the Reliance Wireless interent I'm using


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 29, 2007)

Ohh... not sure how I missed this thread.
I've been a MTNL Triband customer ever since it was introduced and there have been numerous times when I've had to contact them.

But, of *all* the instances, the one that I particularly remember and that sets me laughing is the following:

I: Well, my connection seems to be down, even though the phone is working. The ADSL light too is ON.
Him: Phone number ?
I: <gives all info>
Him: Sir can you restart the router ?
I: I already did quite a few times. Same thing.
Him: Okay, please wait.
Him ( to his partner ): _Arey vivek, tya router cha IP address kai asto rey_
Him: Sir, can you go to 192.168.1.1 in your Internet Explorer
I: I don't have Internet Explorer
Him: Huh ?
I: Yes, I'm on an Apple Mac.
Him: Oh. Sorry sir but Internet Exploder is important for for Triband to run. You cannot run without it.
I: But it was working all this while. And Triband works on ADSL technology and my router is set to PPPoE mode. It is not browser dependent.
Him ( Clearly confused, gives phone to partner )
HimTwo: Yes, sir. Actually you need to have Windows to run Triband
I: WTF ?
HimTwo: _MTNL mein call karne ke liye dhanyawaad_


----------

